# Help DF get a date



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok guys & gals.  I need some advice on how to proceed.  I did get some good advice in the chat box, but wanted to open it up a bit & get more opinions.

Here's the deal.  I had my 25th high school reunion last weekend.  I was hoping that something would happen with this former class mate of mine after friending her on fb awhile back.  She looks damn good.  We talked most of the evening after her best friend came up to me & asked if I was single.  So, we hit it off really well.  

After the reunion was over I had her & a few friends back to my place.  We talked more ect... & dumb ass me with no alcohol at my place.....Doh!

Anyway she & her friend needed to get going.  I walked her to her car & asked her out.  She said yes & would text me her number.  A couple days go by & she sends me a message on FB.

This is what she sent:
*Hi Df It was nice to see you at the reunion. My cell is #^%$*. It's funny when you friended me on fb I looked at your profile and was hoping you were single. Someone recently asked me out and I would feel uncomfortable dating 2 people at once. I really would have loved to have gone on a date with you. Ill let you know if it does not work out . Take care Lisa*

So, I sent this response:
*Hello Lisa. I had a great time at the reunion. I was thinking the same thing when I saw your fb profile, lol. I must say that you are even more beautiful now than back in high school. Speaking with you was definitely a high light of my evening. I believe that you are a very special person. I'd love the opportunity get to know you better. However, I understand your feelings and I respect your decision. I do remain hopeful that we do get to go on a date. We'd make a great couple =). I'd like to be able to contact you on fb or text if that is ok. Just to keep in touch.*

This is what I received back:
*Thank you Df for the compliment.. You are quite handsome yourself! I wish we met a few weeks ago. Yes you can still contact me if you want. Yes I bet we would make a great couple too  Hope all is well. The reunion was fun. It looked like everyone had a blast.*

Just so we all know what we are talking about here is her pic.  That is my arm on her right side.






Alright Guys & Gals time to help a brother out.  Lets see what you got for me.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 25, 2012)

lol, you are too funny and seem like a really good guy..you can't really do anything but wait her out at this point. You can communicate back and forth and hope that helps her decide she would rather date you Good luck!  Oh and pretty lady.

P.S. Nice arm


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 25, 2012)

She is brushing u off in a nice way.  If she is already with a guy and saying nice things about u, she will do the same with u if the 2 of u were to get together.  Throw this one back and move on....


----------



## JOMO (Jul 25, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> She is brushing u off in a nice way.  If she is already with a guy and saying nice things about u, she will do the same with u if the 2 of u were to get together.  Throw this one back and move on....



x2. On to the next one. If she happens to stop seeing who she is dating currently and gets in touch with you great. But dont wait around.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 25, 2012)

she is letting u down easy bro.  I'm sure she has good intentions but when a girl says that to you, she has already made up her mind.  she wants to date this other jabroni who she has already spent some time with and doesn't want to ruin her chances with him by stopping seeing him and then hope it works out with you.  she comfortable right now.  I would not write her at all.  if she contacts you then be nice, but vague and maybe that will intrigue her but don't waist your time.


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

This is what I thought.  Being that I don't date much or get out I needed to get some opinions.

Oh & sonofa bitch! I put all my time that night into this woman & I could have scored another.   Grrrrrr


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 25, 2012)

just start facebooking all the other ones.  lol


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> just start facebooking all the other ones.  lol



Damn straight Dark! & I also need to get some subtle pics of me shirtless on there.  She can see what she missed out on lol!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Damn straight Dark! & I also need to get some subtle pics of me shirtless on there.  She can see what she missed out on lol!



You need to attend a pool party, thats the only way without looking like a total D-BAG.

And now that I see the full story, I suggest you leave her be as well. You need to get out more bud, get your dating game going!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 25, 2012)

IDK..... how were things when you were face to face??  ive had a GF for the better part of the past ten yrs, well a few but regardless.  and when your two ft from her face is what really counts.  she could be seeing another dude but really be into you........

not sure why she would of been so nice to you with the msg's.  She could of easily said shes seeing someone and GL to you with finding someone.  i think you have a chance.  Id msg her 2-3 times a month, and act like your just interested in friendship......

women and men both want what they cant have.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> You need to attend a pool party, thats the only way without looking like a total D-BAG.
> 
> And now that I see the full story, I suggest you leave her be as well. You need to get out more bud, get your dating game going!!!



lol


i have a buddy whose shredded, we goto this girls place who went to high school with who has one of those 4lb dogs.  went to the montrose beach, me, him & the dog.  we killed it.:-$


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup move on. At least she was nice about it.


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> You need to attend a pool party, thats the only way without looking like a total D-BAG.
> 
> And now that I see the full story, I suggest you leave her be as well. You need to get out more bud, get your dating game going!!!



Yea, I am rusty.  I have not really needed to date for over a decade.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 25, 2012)

She is absolutely NOT brushing him off IMO   lets look at what she said

Hi Df It was nice to see you at the reunion. My cell is #^%$*. It's funny when you friended me on fb I looked at your profile and was hoping you were single. Someone recently asked me out and I would feel uncomfortable dating 2 people at once. I really would have loved to have gone on a date with you. 

 Key words to note, saw your profile and was hoping you were single!!

 She is telling the truth and did start dating someone., can smell the class on that woman just from her pic!

DF play the friend role let the other mess up then swoop in for the win


----------



## 69nites (Jul 25, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> She is absolutely NOT brushing him off IMO   lets look at what she said
> 
> Hi Df It was nice to see you at the reunion. My cell is #^%$*. It's funny when you friended me on fb I looked at your profile and was hoping you were single. Someone recently asked me out and I would feel uncomfortable dating 2 people at once. I really would have loved to have gone on a date with you.
> 
> ...


This is what I was thinking. Except don't end up in the friend zone.


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> IDK..... how were things when you were face to face??  ive had a GF for the better part of the past ten yrs, well a few but regardless.  and when your two ft from her face is what really counts.  she could be seeing another dude but really be into you........
> 
> not sure why she would of been so nice to you with the msg's.  She could of easily said shes seeing someone and GL to you with finding someone.  i think you have a chance.  Id msg her 2-3 times a month, and act like your just interested in friendship......
> 
> women and men both want what they cant have.



Yea, I don't understand why she would mention that she was hoping I was single ect... Why not just say I'm dating someone & leave it at that?  Women so confusing.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 25, 2012)

to blow off she would have said that was sweet but she is seeing someone. Not that after looking at his profile she hoped he was single!!


 Play iot cool DF but that one can be yours my man!!!

 Yeah don't be too much the friend but be there for her talk, turn her mind on


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Yea, I don't understand why she would mention that she was hoping I was single ect... Why not just say I'm dating someone & leave it at that?  Women so confusing.



hang in there bro.  you got a shot still.  IMO, and in my EXP, i can tell if i have a shot at touching her fun parts just by talking to her for 10-15min.  not sure if you have the same ability but, you will know where you stand when you msg her in 2wks and get a response.  if its a blow off, move on.  if not, well you have some work ahead of you.

when you msg her next have something to say, not just "hey you still seeing that other dude"....

bring up something you two talked about at the reunion.  or an interest of hers you are starting to like, etc etc.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 25, 2012)

Dude, she gave you her number... if chicks don't want to hear from you they don't give out the number and they certainly don't reply because to many guys EVEN A REPLY no matter what message it contains means she wants to talk. Theres a thin line there in my opinion but I have asked many women their opinions on this and they all say that if theres no chance they won't waste the time or give false hope.

There is some chance there and some key words like ZEEK said. Be gentleman-like in your approach... if you play it right you can bag this one. Some suggestions above are good. Each person varies so its hard to determine how to play it... like be a nice guy and just check in once in a while or try to make her a bit jealous. (She seems to be classy so the jealousy play may not be best) But if she can see pics of what she is missing out on (the goods) and you drop some subtle hints on a semi-regular basis all it takes is a well timed interjection on a day he has pissed her off for her to agree to lunch or some drinks. Maybe ask her to lunch every 2-3 weeks and gauge the response.

It's like hunting a creature in the wild... know what you are hunting before formulating your plan. 

I think you can pull it off bro - may take some persistence and attrition on your part but thats what we do! Go after what we want till we get it... otherwise you wouldn't be where you are today, right!?

Good Luck! Let me know if you need help writing a sappy poem (kidding don't do that... save it for the hail mary haha!)


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> to blow off she would have said that was sweet but she is seeing someone. Not that after looking at his profile she hoped he was single!!
> 
> 
> Play iot cool DF but that one can be yours my man!!!
> ...



Ah yes, I shall play it cool.  She is going thru a divorce so, probably good I'm not the first date out of the box.  I will let her know that " I've been thru the divorce stuff & if she needs to talk I'm there for her"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 25, 2012)

Dood, just whip out the junk. Chicks love that shit.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, I'd have to say that she's interested. It'll depend on how it goes with this guy she's seeing now... it seems you don't know very much about her new relationship. It could be intense, it could be not that great and about to fizzle. If it was me, I would respect her wishes and give her that space she wants for her current relationship, but just say hi once in a while, nothing sleazy but let her know you're definitely interested. The outcome will depend on whats going on in her life with her current relationship.


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dood, just whip out the junk. Chicks love that shit.



I always wanted to try the naked man pose.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 25, 2012)

If it hadn't been for the number, I would have thought let down. Seems like she wants you to hang around for a sec until she dumps the other guy. She is a good looking woman. Arms are looking a little small..... 

Go kick his ass and show her who the alpha dog is. Just kidding, or am I!


----------



## grind4it (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn bro, tuff break We call that move "the soft shoe" shes pretty hot. 
With guns like you got, come on over to Texas. If you lower your standards...just a little. I can get a couple fat girls that will break you in half!


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Damn bro, tuff break We call that move "the soft shoe" shes pretty hot.
> With guns like you got, come on over to Texas. If you lower your standards...just a little. I can get a couple fat girls that will break you in half!



Hey I'm not above fat chicks...just sayin.  If I have enough beer they all look good.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 25, 2012)

Just go to the local buffet in a wifebeater that says I heart fat chicks. You'll line them up.

I say this as the resident fat guy.


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm glad I posted this you guys actually know some shit lol.  I will message her from time to time & see what happens.  I can tell you that I had a blast at that reunion.  I had alot of women eyeballing me for sure.  I had one pushing her tits into my back & arm while holding onto me.... if I wasn't so distracted by this one I would have popped a rod.  Then I had another throwing golf fish crackers at me saying she wanted to get laid =O.   Fun stuff these reunions


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


>



WOW that'd be a whole lot of beer. lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 25, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> She is absolutely NOT brushing him off IMO   lets look at what she said
> 
> Hi Df It was nice to see you at the reunion. My cell is #^%$*. It's funny when you friended me on fb I looked at your profile and was hoping you were single. Someone recently asked me out and I would feel uncomfortable dating 2 people at once. I really would have loved to have gone on a date with you.
> 
> ...



I agree with EZ.....if she wasnt interested in you DF she wouldnt have given you her number and said "hoping you were single"

I think just wait,send her some messages every so often and i think she will come around


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 25, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I'm glad I posted this you guys actually know some shit lol.  I will message her from time to time & see what happens.  I can tell you that I had a blast at that reunion.  I had alot of women eyeballing me for sure.  I had one pushing her tits into my back & arm while holding onto me.... if I wasn't so distracted by this one I would have popped a rod.  Then I had another throwing golf fish crackers at me saying she wanted to get laid =O.   Fun stuff these reunions



Yeah that's the right move. Don't spend too much time thinking about it, but maybe just check in and say hi once in a while... Could be next week, could be several months, but I bet you get your chance with her eventually. In the meantime, focus on other chicks you wanna get inside of. There are plenty of others out there.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I'm glad I posted this you guys actually know some shit lol.  I will message her from time to time & see what happens.  I can tell you that I had a blast at that reunion.  I had alot of women eyeballing me for sure.  I had one pushing her tits into my back & arm while holding onto me.... if I wasn't so distracted by this one I would have popped a rod.  Then I had another throwing golf fish crackers at me saying she wanted to get laid =O.   Fun stuff these reunions



well go get one of those during the mean time.  at let you ll be entertained....lol


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> well go get one of those during the mean time.  at let you ll be entertained....lol



Lol, well I think both of those were married.


----------



## MTgirl (Jul 25, 2012)

Probably IS better she's dating someone else if she's going through a divorce.  Or is she actually divorced and it was just very recent???
IMO dating someone going through a divorce is messy business and I have personally never been one to want to start a relationship with someone who is still in the midst of ending and closing the door on another one.  Too complicated, too much drama and I'd hate to see a nice guy like you get burned because she hadn't completed that chapter of her life and you were her emotional fall-out.
If the divorce was very recent I also agree with not being the rebound guy.  No fun in that.
Give it some time. Give her some time.  I feel her response was an honest one and she's trying to sort out relationship options.


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Probably IS better she's dating someone else if she's going through a divorce.  Or is she actually divorced and it was just very recent???
> IMO dating someone going through a divorce is messy business and I have personally never been one to want to start a relationship with someone who is still in the midst of ending and closing the door on another one.  Too complicated, too much drama and I'd hate to see a nice guy like you get burned because she hadn't completed that chapter of her life and you were her emotional fall-out.
> If the divorce was very recent I also agree with not being the rebound guy.  No fun in that.
> Give it some time. Give her some time.  I feel her response was an honest one and she's trying to sort out relationship options.



Yes, I am counting on this other dude being the rebound guy.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Ok guys & gals.  I need some advice on how to proceed.  I did get some good advice in the chat box, but wanted to open it up a bit & get more opinions.
> 
> Here's the deal.  I had my 25th high school reunion last weekend.  I was hoping that something would happen with this former class mate of mine after friending her on fb awhile back.  She looks damn good.  We talked most of the evening after her best friend came up to me & asked if I was single.  So, we hit it off really well.
> 
> ...



It was all well till u mentioned the "couple" part. U went for the kill a bit too fast imo i would keep in contact, but dont wait around.


----------



## DF (Jul 26, 2012)

Ah that was just a joke. Note the =) damn hope she didn't read it like that.


----------



## Jada (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey df I think u msg back and forth would be good since u like her just hit her up , u have nothing to lose plus just keep searching for the right one.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah the couple part may have been a bit much bro but I KNOW she is DEFINITELY interested in you.  If you were dating a girl, and she told another guy she wished she had met him before you, and gave him her number you'd be PISSED.  And why? Because it's obvious she's interested in him!

The next step is a tough call though, steal her away or let her stay with that other guy for god knows how long.  If she stays with him too long she could develop feelings for him...I say you keep pursuing...but leave out the couple talk!  Just tell her you'd love to grab a drink and catch up sometime.

She def, def, def is interested man...VERY clear signals there.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 26, 2012)

...if you don't do it, gimme her info and I'll hit her up on FB


----------



## DF (Jul 26, 2012)

Hurt said:


> ...if you don't do it, gimme her info and I'll hit her up on FB



Lol, I'll message her next week sometime see what response I get then go from there.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi mate. My thoughts? She's a very classy lady who is gentle with her friends. And if you show the same class you will get to see more of her.

I agree with most of the comments here - except those that treat her as a conquest.

Dfeaton: be gentle with her. She DOES want to see you, but she is committed temporarily to someone else. Stay on her radar - in the background - and you'll be so tempting tht she will find her current beau a little boring, and make, an exception for you.

Regardless of the details of her divorce she is feeling a degree of guilt, and wants not to make he same mistake again.

But none of us guys have a clue what is going on in her head, so listen to the girls on the board!

Mrs P: your input next please!


----------



## DF (Jul 26, 2012)

I shall be respectful, charming & oh yea a funny fucker.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 26, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> WOW that'd be a whole lot of beer. lol



come on now, there isn't enough beer for that!


----------



## DF (Jul 26, 2012)

Jenner said:


> come on now, there isn't enough beer for that!



Well, maybe some shots too. Also a room with no light what so ever.


----------



## HH (Jul 27, 2012)

You gotta have wheels like this guy!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 27, 2012)

I say get off Facebook, bro...and start using that number she gave you. If you guys had a little spark at the reunion, add fuel to that fire by real, live conversation. Unless she's 20, she'll dig you calling over Facebook any day!


----------



## BigFella (Jul 27, 2012)

Jenner said:


> come on now, there isn't enough beer for that!


Jenner, I said the ladies would be supportive!

Edit: Whoops Jenner - you were talking about the OTHER girls. Understood now!


----------



## DF (Jul 27, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> I say get off Facebook, bro...and start using that number she gave you. If you guys had a little spark at the reunion, add fuel to that fire by real, live conversation. Unless she's 20, she'll dig you calling over Facebook any day!



Yea, I really don't like Fb cause I'm not sure how it works.  Also my gf is on my Fb so that could be an issue =0.  I just don't want to be too intrusive.


----------



## DF (Jul 27, 2012)

Update....the dialogue continues Woot! I messaged her on FB she got back to me & blah blah blah.  I'm in it to win it!


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2013)

LOL, I have a date for Saturday night.  I'm working a bit slow on this.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 23, 2013)

put it in her butt df


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 23, 2013)

=D>:tren:





Dfeaton said:


> LOL, I have a date for Saturday night.  I'm working a bit slow on this.



see ole man, you hung in there and now you get to get your dick wet.  =D>:tren:=D>

have fun


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> put it in her butt df


The butt maybe a bit much on the first date.  I shall do my best though.



gymrat827 said:


> =D>:tren:
> 
> see ole man, you hung in there and now get to get your dick wet.  =D>:tren:=D>
> 
> have fun



I hope so!  I hope she is horny as shit.  All signs are pointing to yes.  I asked her if she had a preference where to go & she said somewhere near my place.  :-0


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> The butt maybe a bit much on the first date.  I shall do my best though.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so!  I hope she is horny as shit.  All signs are pointing to yes.  I asked her if she had a preference where to go & she said somewhere near my place.  :-0





you ve got her butt in the bag.  you jus dont know it yet.  


BB, its like seeing our son ride a bike for the first time.  very proud day for us.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 23, 2013)

I got nosey and read this from the beginning. Cool story! Good luck. Wine, dine, then hit it where the sun don t shine.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 23, 2013)

Well if she doesn't let you hit it then she's a keeper.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 23, 2013)

so the gf is gone?


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Well if she doesn't let you hit it then she's a keeper.



I'm old & could be dead soon.  Anyone willing to give me sex could be a keeper ...lol


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2013)

Jenner said:


> so the gf is gone?



Dammit! You would ask... We are in discussions on going separate ways.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 23, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Dammit! You would ask... We are in discussions on going separate ways.



leave it to the one female to bring it up lol 

and for the record, if she wasn't it's cool..I don't judge


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 23, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I'm old & could be dead soon.  Anyone willing to give me sex could be a keeper ...lol



Fuck... So this is how it is when you get old... Sorry for being nosy I couldn't help my self. . You look better than most 21 year olds it can't be that bad for you.


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Fuck... So this is how it is when you get old... Sorry for being nosy I couldn't help my self. . You look better than most 21 year olds it can't be that bad for you.



Lol, yea the older you get the less picky you get.  Or you focus on the good stuff like: Oh, she has nice boobs, or Well, she doesn't have a hairy lip, or her vagina doesn't look like a deli platter......  When I was in my early 30's I remember the first girl I had sex with that had one spot of cellulite on her leg & I was Oh fucking gross!


----------



## PFM (Aug 23, 2013)

DO NOT tell her you know PFM and you'll be fine.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 23, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Fuck... So this is how it is when you get old... Sorry for being nosy I couldn't help my self. . You look better than most 21 year olds it can't be that bad for you.


----------



## fognozzle (Aug 23, 2013)

Cool story! If you want her to rip YOUR clothes off, don't try to hit it on the first date! You have to lay down some heavy but subtle innuendo. Add a devilish "damn girl you fine" grin from time to time and build the sexual tension. Be a complete gentleman but carry yourself as the sex god you are. If you end the date in a very classy manor and hint that you would like to see her again, she will be fantasizing about you til the next time you get together. Date two same as date one... subtle innuendo and strong gentlemen. When you get to the end of the date she will not be able to wait any longer and become the aggressor. As soon as she turns, flip the role from gentleman to sex god and let her have it like she had been fantasizing about and you will have a new toy. Seduction gold right there!!


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2013)

fognozzle said:


> Cool story! If you want her to rip YOUR clothes off, don't try to hit it on the first date! You have to lay down some heavy but subtle innuendo. Add a devilish "damn girl you fine" grin from time to time and build the sexual tension. Be a complete gentleman but carry yourself as the sex god you are. If you end the date in a very classy manor and hint that you would like to see her again, she will be fantasizing about you til the next time you get together. Date two same as date one... subtle innuendo and strong gentlemen. When you get to the end of the date she will not be able to wait any longer and become the aggressor. As soon as she turns, flip the role from gentleman to sex god and let her have it like she had been fantasizing about and you will have a new toy. Seduction gold right there!!



Normally I would agree with what you have said.  However, we have been doing this dance for over a year.  I know she has a strong interest & there have been lots of hints along the way thru text ect...  I will feel things out though & see how it goes.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Normally I would agree with what you have said.  However, we have been doing this dance for over a year.  I know she has a strong interest & there have been lots of hints along the way thru text ect...  I will feel things out though & see how it goes.



agreed DF, you ve been playin this game a while. I dont think she'd still be talking to you if she didnt wana touch your fun parts.

make sure you have a bottle of white wine or vodka at home too, that will keep the party going longer


----------



## DF (Aug 24, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> agreed DF, you ve been playin this game a while. I dont think she'd still be talking to you if she didnt wana touch your fun parts.
> 
> make sure you have a bottle of white wine or vodka at home too, that will keep the party going longer



I'll have that covered.  Lots of booze


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2013)

It took me a year, but ya BOOM!  I snuck up on her like a bad VD.


----------



## regular (Aug 25, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> It took me a year, but ya BOOM!  I snuck up on her like a bad VD.



Hahaha, get it Df!


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2013)

Time to wrap this thread.  One year later DF gets his shot.  The date began at a bar for a few drinks.  After the drinks time to head to the ol DF Pad.  After another hour of conversation & debate in my head when to shoot in for the first kiss.  DF nails the kiss & feels the woman melt into putty.  DF hits the home run & wraps up the game!  Only thing left is to hit my music! ...... LOL


----------



## Seeker (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 26, 2013)

ask bundy about bad VD.  



DF, 

knew you had it in ya.  Now you gotta figure out if she is new mommy material for you and your girl.


----------

